# ALO Rx Amp Impressions?



## NewMexiCat

Could anyone who heard this amp at RMAF give a few more impressions? From the ALO forum and the RMAF thread, it appears that the consensus was very positive on this amp, but I have not seen many specifics on the sound. I am also interested in impressions of the digital volume control and how well it scales the output for anything from IEMs to full-size phones.

 While it is not as tiny as the RSA Shadow or Pico Slim, for those of us who carry iPhones, iPod Touches, or iPod Classics, the form factor looks to match up well.


----------



## Ricey20

bumping as I would like to hear some impressions as well.


----------



## NewMexiCat

Well I got tired of waiting and just went ahead and bought one! I don't have it yet, but I will post my impressions after I give it a listen.


----------



## NewMexiCat

I haven't received my Rx amp yet (it should come in some time next week), but while I'm waiting, I'd still love to hear impressions from those who have heard this amp.

 Thanks!


----------



## proteuskim

Recently received this amp as a late birthday present!! 
 Straight out of the box, the RX amp sounds amazing. My only qualm was that the volume goes back to its initial setting after the amp is turned off and there is no indicator for how loud your setting is. so you dont know if you're at 12:00 or 3:00 or what have you. Ken said that this was to protect your hearing so that it doesnt blast into your ears when you turn it on. not a bad feature per se but a little inconvenient on my end. however, there was no fatigue listening to it at about 8 clicks. 
 What can I say? the amp is beautiful. It is about the size of a ipod touch. which surprisingly isnt much weight or bulk when carrying it together with my iPod. The sound quality rivals the Lisa III although i think the Lisa still has more power. portability wise, the ALO Rx wins. Only amps i had to compare it with were the Lisa III and RSA Hornet M. I will never touch the Hornet M again. 
 Highs and Lows were smooth and controlled but still alive enough to keep me glued to my music. the mids were surprisingly apparent. Im listening through D7000s so yeah, what i heard was more forward mids. the recessed mid problem was gone from my D7000s. When on pause all i could hear was total silence. Vocals were very alive and smooth. Sibilance was barely noticeable on some songs but i believe that had more to do with the file itself rather than amp and headphones. I used to need my FiiO E5 in line as a bass boost with the Hornet but I have no need for it with the Rx. Not saying that the RX is a bass monster but it's good enough for me by itself. I hope this helps for now Ken. I have to do more listening and going to try the amp in line with my Korg Zero 4 mixer at a DJ gig tonight. I have a feeling I'm not going to want to take off my headphones.


----------



## NewMexiCat

Thanks for the review. The LISA III is certainly excellent company to keep!

 I just got mine in the mail today and while I won't have a chance to listen until this evening, I am already impressed by the fit and finish--beautiful amp and very well sized to match an iPhone or iPod Touch.

 I'll post impressions later!


----------



## shigzeo

I am looking forward to an amp which isn't negatively affected by balanced armature paired iems. I wonder if the ALO Rx can handle the likes of dual balanced armatures, triple balanced, and the hardest of all, 3-way, triples! I look forward to hearing more comments on SQ. Cheers.


----------



## Sherwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shigzeo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ the hardest of all, 3-way, triples!_

 

There's always 3-way sextuples, you know...


----------



## shigzeo

actually, there is a six-way, six unit, 8-receiver model too, but it is a prototype. JH13Pro (which I have) is the current production hi-end, but not the craziest build yet. The one before it was a 3-way 5 driver unit from HiDition in Korea (South). 

 But they all make amps go crazy, especially at cross over networks. the JH13Pro causes amps to peak hugely around 8k I think and 3 - 5 db bass roll off. from daps to dedicated amps, no one has been able to control it properly. I reckon a very expensive balanced amp may work it perfectly, but i am guessing.


----------



## Ricey20

just got my Rx as well. Charging now, will post impressions later


----------



## shigzeo

great, looking forward to impressions!


----------



## NewMexiCat

After a couple of listening sessions, I can say without question that the Rx is a very special portable amp. I've been alternating between my Edition 8's and my Ultimate Ears UE5c to get impressions for both a full-size can and IEMs.

 First off, the Rx has power, and lots of it. It drives the Edition 8's authoritatively. As anyone who has heard the Ed8's knows, the bass is very prominent in the mix, and the Ed8's IMO need proper amping to keep that bass under control. The Rx succeeds beautifully in presenting the bass as tightly and well defined as I have ever heard from the Ed8's. I have always found the midrange a bit recessed with the Ed8's but the Rx gives the mids much more susbstance and weight. Overall, the Rx seems to be able to drive full size headphones without breaking a sweat. I need to give it a real test and try it with the HD800's! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've owned the UE5c's for years, and for those who don't know because UE doesn't actively sell this model anymore, the UE5c is a custom IEM designed during the Jerry Harvey era with a slightly tilted up bass response. They were designed as an IEM that would give a full sound with a bass presence unamped. Well, they do that, but when I listen to them unamped, I detect a real smearing of sounds. Instruments tend to blend together and get lost in the mix. The clean, crisp clarity you expect from an IEM seems to be sacrificed. 

 However, the Rx has given the UE5c's new life. I'm enoying them so much with the Rx I'm not sure when the Ed8's will get a listen again. The Rx really opens up the sound. The smearing is gone and the instruments are clearly separated and distinguishable. The level of detail across the spectrum is instantly noticeable. And despite the power of the Rx, the floor noise is dead silent, even with my IEMs. As a frame of reference, I've amped the UE5c's in the past with an RSA Tomahawk and while I've always enjoyed the Tomahawk's sound signature, the Rx has taken the UE5c's to another level of definition and refinement I didn't know was there. And I've had these IEMs for over 4 years! Maybe I can hold off on that JH13 purchase for awhile!

 The Rx truly seems to be an amp that can handle just about any IEM, closed, or open phone you can throw at it. The build quality is first rate and the dimensions are such that it almost seems custom-made to pair with an iPhone or iPod Touch. While it is certainly larger in size than the hotly anticipated RSA Shadow or HeadAmp Pico Slim, the Rx is only a shade thicker than either of those two, so it's just as easy to slip into your pocket, especially if you are like me and you already have something the size of an iPhone right next to it. I need to post some pics of the Rx with my iPhone to illustrate how slim this amp is.

 Ken at ALO Audio has done a great job with this amp, and if you are in the market to buy something in the increasingly large field of slim portable amps out there, you really should give the Rx a listen.


----------



## FlyByNight

Thank you for posting the impressions, NewMexiCat. I've been wondering what the Rx is like and why it's lacked the hype of the Pico and Shadow, appreciate you starting this thread.

 Ricey, I see you have a Shadow on the way...it would be very interesting to get your comparison of that amp with the Rx!


----------



## vkvedam

Nice impressions. It sure looks like a real contender.


----------



## Ricey20

Yep, I'm waiting for the shadow. Though, I already like the Rx more than my P-51.


----------



## vkvedam

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ricey20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yep, I'm waiting for the shadow. Though, I already like the Rx more than my P-51._

 

Oh! That is some bold statement to make. Would be an interesting thread in the days to come. I think you can rename this thread as an appreciation thread [NewMexiCat].


----------



## ting.mike

I heard from *Boomana* that *jp11801* really liked his ALO Rx. I'm quite confident that the Rx is gonna be a worthy contender.


----------



## proteuskim

The Rx is my *overall* favorite amp. size, SQ, build, battery life. definitely worth more than it's price. also, ken is great about answering your questions promptly and thoroughly. I would like to hear some impressions vs. the pico slim and shadow although i bet it outperforms both of those.


----------



## charlie0904

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *proteuskim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Recently received this amp as a late birthday present!! 
 Straight out of the box, the RX amp sounds amazing. My only qualm was that the volume goes back to its initial setting after the amp is turned off and there is no indicator for how loud your setting is. so you dont know if you're at 12:00 or 3:00 or what have you. Ken said that this was to protect your hearing so that it doesnt blast into your ears when you turn it on. not a bad feature per se but a little inconvenient on my end. however, there was no fatigue listening to it at about 8 clicks. 
 What can I say? the amp is beautiful. It is about the size of a ipod touch. which surprisingly isnt much weight or bulk when carrying it together with my iPod. The sound quality rivals the Lisa III although i think the Lisa still has more power. portability wise, the ALO Rx wins. Only amps i had to compare it with were the Lisa III and RSA Hornet M. I will never touch the Hornet M again. 
 Highs and Lows were smooth and controlled but still alive enough to keep me glued to my music. the mids were surprisingly apparent. Im listening through D7000s so yeah, what i heard was more forward mids. the recessed mid problem was gone from my D7000s. When on pause all i could hear was total silence. Vocals were very alive and smooth. Sibilance was barely noticeable on some songs but i believe that had more to do with the file itself rather than amp and headphones. I used to need my FiiO E5 in line as a bass boost with the Hornet but I have no need for it with the Rx. Not saying that the RX is a bass monster but it's good enough for me by itself. I hope this helps for now Ken. I have to do more listening and going to try the amp in line with my Korg Zero 4 mixer at a DJ gig tonight. I have a feeling I'm not going to want to take off my headphones._

 

awesome. sound competes with LISA III? I think read somewhere that Jerry likes it too!


----------



## FreeBlues

Any updated impressions on this amp?

 I currently own a Lisa II and P-51, both are great in different ways, but I'm always interested in "upgrading." How does the Rx pair with something like a UE-11?


----------



## ericcis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ricey20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yep, I'm waiting for the shadow. Though, I already like the Rx more than my P-51._

 

i wonder how does it sounds comparing to P-51? thanks


----------



## yukari

I would LOVE to see a comparision btn the Rx, P51 and Shadow!!!!!


----------



## jp11801

The Rx is my favorite portable amp and I feel like it will likely change the game from longer and longer battery life fights to better and better sound quality. I've owned the pico, mustang and original sr71 and would say the Rx tops all of these in sound quality . Some more than others it handily beats the hornet in that is is much more open, the pico and sr71 it bests in the frequency extension and dynamics.


----------



## barbes

I've just gotten mine and it sounds wonderful. Huge spacious sound and, especially, tight and tonal bass. I didn't think my iQube was veiled, but I guess it was... Ken says burn-in will improve the Rx, too.


----------



## shigzeo

I've only listened for a few minutes as I was more interested in charging the thing, but as I noted at TMA, the amp has a great stepped attenuator which is balanced evenly even at its lowest setting. And, it has good, sharp edgy mids and bass notes. I am looking forward to getting proper listening done from tomorrow.

 Just preliminary, but I decided to test what I was hearing with the hitherto hard-to-drive FitEars 333 and... the Rx performed better than any other portable amp I have tried with the same earphones. Phenomenal actually! While I trust my own ears, I don't absolutely trust my judgement when faced with a 350$ headphone amplifier!


----------



## HONEYBOY

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shigzeo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've only listened for a few minutes as I was more interested in charging the thing, but as I noted at TMA, the amp has a great stepped attenuator which is balanced evenly even at its lowest setting. And, it has good, sharp edgy mids and bass notes. I am looking forward to getting proper listening done from tomorrow.

 Just preliminary, but I decided to test what I was hearing with the hitherto hard-to-drive FitEars 333 and... the Rx performed better than any other portable amp I have tried with the same earphones. Phenomenal actually! While I trust my own ears, I don't absolutely trust my judgement when faced with a 350$ headphone amplifier!_

 

Hi there Shigzeo am very much considering getting the Alo Rx to pair with an IE8. However, these phones are quite finicky with what they're paired with. I'd be grateful if you can tell me if they match quite well or if there's an improvement with the IE8. That's if you still own the IE8 though


----------



## shigzeo

Oh no! I don't own the IE8, rather I had them on a looooong lone from the very gracious CN11. I think you are right though - when the IE8 is driven with power, its low end resolution comes back out. What source are you using? The IE8 isn't my favourite earphone, but it can sound very, very good. But, if the Rx can drive the FE 333, it can drive the IE8 which has a linear impedance of 16 ohms while the FE 333 rises and falls with its own cross over load and can force burden of probably 8 ohm in some cases (maybe lower) on an amp or source.


----------



## HONEYBOY

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shigzeo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh no! I don't own the IE8, rather I had them on a looooong lone from the very gracious CN11. I think you are right though - when the IE8 is driven with power, its low end resolution comes back out. What source are you using? The IE8 isn't my favourite earphone, but it can sound very, very good. But, if the Rx can drive the FE 333, it can drive the IE8 which has a linear impedance of 16 ohms while the FE 333 rises and falls with its own cross over load and can force burden of probably 8 ohm in some cases (maybe lower) on an amp or source._

 

Ohhh ok haha. I guess I'll just have to buy em and see what it does. Fingers crossed they'll match well. I just have a good feeling about this amp though. I'd be using my touch 2G via ibasso Cb03 LOD. Also willing to try it out of my x1060 headphone out but am not sure if that's putting the ALO RX to good use or not. Thing is that this will be my first real portable amp so I really don't wanna make a rash purchase like a normally do haha


----------



## shigzeo

Well, why not wait for a few more reviews from sources you trust, chat up the owners and ... give a month on top of that. I also don't play well with irrational purchases (but am guilty sometimes!) and I will caution you. That said, the Kenwood C700, a very polite earphone dynamic is simply lovely with the Rx - big, bassy, powerful, and exciting. The IE8 should get more resolution in the bass as this earphone is great with the Rx and should experience at least a little of the same effects.


----------



## cn11

ALO Rx ordered. Looking forward to comparing its sonic characteristics with the Shadow.


----------



## cn11

So far, wow, just WOW. I have only been listening with my Ultrasone HFI-780's, but I can't take them off to try out my other earphones at the moment.....


----------



## HONEYBOY

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cn11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So far, wow, just WOW. I have only been listening with my Ultrasone HFI-780's, but I can't take them off to try out my other earphones at the moment....._

 

This tells me I made the right choice
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

 I've seen much mention of the bass and mids but seldom about the treble. Anyone care to comment.


----------



## cn11

The treble is equally impressive. It actually has this tactile quality, which is wonderful. There's so much air and space in and around the highs, and it's grainless and so smooth.


----------



## oakleyguy89

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cn11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The treble is equally impressive. It actually has this tactile quality, which is wonderful. There's so much air and space in and around the highs, and it's grainless and so smooth._

 

You should now try the amp with the s4's and see if it improves them like the shadow did hehe


----------



## cn11

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oakleyguy89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You should now try the amp with the s4's and see if it improves them like the shadow did hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I did a quick listen earlier today, and it was equally impressive...


----------



## HONEYBOY

I just got my Rx and charging that bugger up haha


----------



## cn11

HONEYBOY-
 Congrats... I look forward to seeing your initial thoughts.


----------



## FreeBlues

Holy Carp!!

 I said I wasn't gonna do this, but I've changed my mind. I got my Rx yesterday and have burned it in for the last 24 hours. I've listened for a short bit, tracks I know very well. Okay, it's new, it has some changes to go through, but I need to say this much so far:

 HOLY CARP!!

 This might be the best amp I've ever heard, definitely the 2nd best at this point.

 In front of my as I type are my well loved Lisa III, 2 years old and my all time number one (by a large margin) and an 8 month old Mustang P-51. Both have thousands of hours on them and I know them very, very well. Source is an iMod > pvcap > UE11's with ALO cables. Based on just what I've heard so far, the Rx is very, very close to the Lisa, better than the P-51. It is possible it will match - or exceed? - the Lisa.

 I didn't think this was possible and results could and likely will change, but for right now I'd say the Rx is a SPECTACULAR amp. Yikes!

 I'm going to give the amp more than enough time to burn in, then do a much more comprehensive listen and comparison of my 3 amps. Stay tuned...


----------



## bajaiman

Can someone point me from where you guys ordered/bought this amp?... Tried the ALO audio website but the amp is not listed....


----------



## estreeter

You are right - they have removed the Rx, presumably due to an explosion in orders following this thread ....

 It was on this page previously:

ALO Audio

 Try emailing them.


----------



## cn11

That's kind of a shame... I hope it's still available for possible future owners. I guess the few of us got in while the getting was good.


----------



## HONEYBOY

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cn11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_HONEYBOY-
 Congrats... I look forward to seeing your initial thoughts._

 

Heyy cn11! My initial experience with the Rx and the IE8 wasn't great! I was quite disappointed because am not really hearing any difference to the IE8 and considering that it is my first real amp I had no clue what to expect and thus had unrealistic expectations haha. Am preferring just listening to them through the X1060 than through the touch 2G via ibasso Cb03 LOD and Rx. Can you check and let me know if your IE8s are responding in anyway to this amp or if it mates better with The Shadow because as of now am not hearing any difference. I have no clue why. The amp is still very young in hours though. Just about 18 hours now so things can definitely change. I don't wanna post much about the amp until I have given it a thorough burn in or if this particular experience with the IE8 changes for the better along the way, because I don't wanna make comments that I'd later have to recant. 

 I did try the amp with a recabled triple fi 10 and there was DEFINITELY a universal improvement over just listening solely to the hp out of the x1060. It was amazing!! Vocals came alive and had more body and articulation, bass, details and everything was there with a better sense of realism. I also couldn't detect any coloration in the sound so the Rx seems to be very transparent in that regard. I 100% much preferred this amp to the iQube V1 that I also tried. So I do know that the amp indeed sounds good. Am just not sure why I'm not hearing the IE8s respond in such similar fashion at the moment. Anyways even if the IE8 +Rx combo don't come through in the end, I don't think am getting rid of this amp any time soon!


----------



## estreeter

HPA has a thread here where he details the results of matching different IEMs with different portables : it makes for depressing reading. The further you go down the chain of his preferred IEMs, the ability of the phones to respond favorably to each of the amps diminishes, at least in his assessment.

 I'm sure he can supply more details, but thats how I interpreted his review.


----------



## cn11

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HONEYBOY* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Heyy cn11! My initial experience with the Rx and the IE8 wasn't great! I was quite disappointed because am not really hearing any difference to the IE8 and considering that it is my first real amp I had no clue what to expect and thus had unrealistic expectations haha. Am preferring just listening to them through the X1060 than through the touch 2G via ibasso Cb03 LOD and Rx. Can you check and let me know if your IE8s are responding in anyway to this amp or if it mates better with The Shadow because as of now am not hearing any difference. I have no clue why. The amp is still very young in hours though. Just about 18 hours now so things can definitely change. I don't wanna post much about the amp until I have given it a thorough burn in or if this particular experience with the IE8 changes for the better along the way, because I don't wanna make comments that I'd later have to recant. 

 I did try the amp with a recabled triple fi 10 and there was DEFINITELY a universal improvement over just listening solely to the hp out of the x1060. It was amazing!! Vocals came alive and had more body and articulation, bass, details and everything was there with a better sense of realism. I also couldn't detect any coloration in the sound so the Rx seems to be very transparent in that regard. I 100% much preferred this amp to the iQube V1 that I also tried. So I do know that the amp indeed sounds good. Am just not sure why I'm not hearing the IE8s respond in such similar fashion at the moment. Anyways even if the IE8 +Rx combo don't come through in the end, I don't think am getting rid of this amp any time soon!_

 

That's a shame you didn't notice a huge difference initially with the IE8. I hope that changes as the amp burns in. Last night I did some back to back comparisons with the Klipsch Image S4, Denon C710, and IE8 running out of the Rx/X combo, with a mini to mini cable from Lil' Knight. I noticed that the Denons and IE8's didn't exhibit as much change as the S4's, so I'm thinking that phones which are harder to drive will show more benefit. With the IE8's if I listen closely to the same passage of music several times with the X alone, and then with the Rx plugged in, I can notice a broadening of the soundstage as well as bass getting deeper and more controlled. It's definitely all about subtleties though. 

 But with the Ultrasones it is a different story entirely. They benefit hugely from the Rx. With the S4's and Ultrasones when I go back to the X by itself listening is not nearly as enjoyable as with the amp in action. I guess it's all about a synergy thing.


----------



## HONEYBOY

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cn11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's a shame you didn't notice a huge difference initially with the IE8. I hope that changes as the amp burns in. Last night I did some back to back comparisons with the Klipsch Image S4, Denon C710, and IE8 running out of the Rx/X combo, with a mini to mini cable from Lil' Knight. I noticed that the Denons and IE8's didn't exhibit as much change as the S4's, so I'm thinking that phones which are harder to drive will show more benefit. With the IE8's if I listen closely to the same passage of music several times with the X alone, and then with the Rx plugged in, I can notice a broadening of the soundstage as well as bass getting deeper and more controlled. It's definitely all about subtleties though. 

 But with the Ultrasones it is a different story entirely. They benefit hugely from the Rx. With the S4's and Ultrasones when I go back to the X by itself listening is not nearly as enjoyable as with the amp in action. I guess it's all about a synergy thing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks!! I know the amp sounds lovely. I still can't get over how the recable triple fi 10 improved drastically with it. I can get the S4's now but am considering getting some recabled ultrasone instead
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.The comfort of the ultrasones is what am concerned with. By the way do you find the treble with the RX/X and ultrasone combo to be fatiguing when listening for long durations.


----------



## cn11

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HONEYBOY* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks!! I know the amp sounds lovely. I still can't get over how the recable triple fi 10 improved drastically with it. I can get the S4's now but am considering getting some recabled ultrasone instead
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.The comfort of the ultrasones is what am concerned with. By the way do you find the treble with the RX/X and ultrasone combo to be fatiguing when listening for long durations._

 

Getting some recabled Ultrasones would be a great match. Which model are you thinking of looking for? Recabled Ultrasones should not have any harshness with this combo... if anything, it's just super smooth and detailed. The Rx really brings out the best of my Mogami recabled 780's. It's truly an addicting combo to listen to.


----------



## HONEYBOY

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cn11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Getting some recabled Ultrasones would be a great match. Which model are you thinking of looking for? Recabled Ultrasones should not have any harshness with this combo... if anything, it's just super smooth and detailed. The Rx really brings out the best of my Mogami recabled 780's. It's truly an addicting combo to listen to._

 

I've heard great things of the Apuresound recabled hfi 780 so that's the one I'm hoping to get haha. We have quite similar listening tastes so I'm sure they'll match very well with the Rx.


----------



## NewMexiCat

The Edition 8 sounds phenomenal with the Rx. I know that's not the Ultrasone you're looking at, but I'm just sayin' . . .


----------



## cn11

As I get some hours on this amp, I'm hearing a definite widening of the soundstage, and everything is getting more transparent regarding instrument separation and placement within the stage. It's just getting better and better, and I love listening all day with this amp as I work.


----------



## FreeBlues

Well, this is odd, sadly. After my great first impression the amp does not work for me. I've let it burn in for probably close to 150 hours and it just does not work in my system (UE11's, iMod, pvcap). To me, the mids are a bit too forward, the upper treble a bit too prominent and the bass just ever so slightly recessed. Now understand, these are small quibbles, bu I'm comparing it to my Lisa III which is just all around better.

 I guess I'll be putting mine up for sale, anyone interested in getting an already burned in Rx for a slight discount?

 EDIT: the amp has sold


----------



## cn11

That's a shame. Hopefully someone will benefit from the sale of your Rx while they're out of stock currently at ALO.


----------



## hockeyb213

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FreeBlues* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, this is odd, sadly. After my great first impression the amp does not work for me. I've let it burn in for probably close to 150 hours and it just does not work in my system (UE11's, iMod, pvcap). To me, the mids are a bit too forward, the upper treble a bit too prominent and the bass just ever so slightly recessed. Now understand, these are small quibbles, bu I'm comparing it to my Lisa III which is just all around better.

 I guess I'll be putting mine up for sale, anyone interested in getting an already burned in Rx for a slight discount?_

 

mememememememe please pm me and we can work out a deal.


----------



## shigzeo

great news for someone who wants a great amp. i can confirm that the bass isn't in the slightest recessed, even with the JH13Pro which give many amps a drop to -3-5 dbl in bass, a pop in the treble, and a hit in the mids. the Rx feeds down to 1 ohm meaning there is probably no iem in the world which will skinny down too much for it. if the lisa has added bass, that of course, is another story.


----------



## estreeter

freeblues, I commend you for coming forward with your thoughts. When something appears to be 'all things to all people', it sets off warning bells for me, and I begin to suspect a FOTM. Hearing that someone doesnt like the amp, and what they didnt like about it, puts some needed perspective back into the thread for mine. That said, I still very much want to hear the Rx for myself. 

 I'm sure you will have absolutely no trouble selling your Rx.


----------



## musicmaker

I have been through quite a few portable amps. The iQube is the one I kept and I've had it for sometime. I've been wanting to hear the Rx and compare it with my iQube. I was fortunate to buy one from FreeBlues. Its on it way. I'll keep the one I like better and sell the other. The iQube is a phenomenal amp. Will the Rx outperform it ? We'll find out.


----------



## HONEYBOY

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *musicmaker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have been through quite a few portable amps. The iQube is the one I kept and I've had it for sometime. I've been wanting to hear the Rx and compare it with my iQube. I was fortunate to buy one from FreeBlues. Its on it way. I'll keep the one I like better and sell the other. The iQube is a phenomenal amp. Will the Rx outperform it ? We'll find out._

 

Is the iQube version you have the V1 or the V2? I've never heard the V2 but I very much preferred the Rx to the V1 as it sounded more open and full bodied with a much better dynamic range using some recabled triple fi 10.


----------



## musicmaker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HONEYBOY* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is the iQube version you have the V1 or the V2? I've never heard the V2 but I very much preferred the Rx to the V1 as it sounded more open and full bodied with a much better dynamic range using some recabled triple fi 10._

 

I have the v1. I've been through a lot of portable amps and consider the iQube to be one of the most neutral and detailed portable amps. Should have the Rx in the next day or so. I'll be using the Senn HD25 for the comparison.


----------



## HONEYBOY

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *musicmaker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have the v1. I've been through a lot of portable amps and consider the iQube to be one of the most neutral and detailed portable amps. Should have the Rx in the next day or so. I'll be using the Senn HD25 for the comparison._

 

Cool!!! May the best amp win haha.
 I shall be receiving some APS V3 recabled hfi 780 later today so I can't wait to see how they pair with the RX.


----------



## Rdr. Seraphim

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shigzeo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_great news for someone who wants a great amp. i can confirm that the bass isn't in the slightest recessed, even with the JH13Pro which give many amps a drop to -3-5 dbl in bass, a pop in the treble, and a hit in the mids. the Rx feeds down to 1 ohm meaning there is probably no iem in the world which will skinny down too much for it. if the lisa has added bass, that of course, is another story._

 

Shigzeo, you have really nailed a critical element in the amp/headphone interface re IEMs. We all need to take notice re which amp we're using with these more complex impedance IEMs. We haven't seen a real impedance curve for these multi-crossover IEMs (ES3X in my case), but I wouldn't be surprised to see a significant depression well below their rated impedance. It's not unusual in loudspeakers to see an 8 ohm, rating but, under load drop into 4 ohms territory. My little AP Step's (4 ohm rated) dipped to 3 Ohm at some frequencies (NOT a good candidate for a tube amp, needing a good SS amp with plenty of current.)

 The right amplifier will produce a more linear output, even if the impedance drops below it's rating. That is certainly true with my DNA Sonett and ES3X, with both ends of the spectrum leveling to match the midrange. 

 From what I've read re the ALO Rx, its PS may be the "leveler" allowing a more linear FR for the JH13 and ES3X.

 Comments about the ES3X having an emphasized midrange are probably true, for a given amp. Pair it with something with some oomph, and it sings! Other's have noticed the same thing with the JH13's too.

 Maybe you should start a new thread about the amplifier headphone interface?


----------



## Little Bob

Can anyone comment on how the ALO Rx compares to an RSA SR-71A?

 There are a lot of positive comments here but would I hear much of a difference from my SR-71A?

 I use a 5.5G iMod with a P-vcap dock and SE530's in conjunction with my amp, any opinions welcome.


----------



## jp11801

The Rx made the rounds at a gathering we had at Tyrion's home this weekend and 3 of 4 folks that tried it were impressed. 

 I continue to love this amp for it's great impact, soundstage, dynamics and tone. 
 Little Bob it is tough for me to say what the differences will be between the Rx and the SR71a. All I can say is I owned the SR71 and I thought it was better than the SR71a and to date the Rx is my favorite portable amp (over past amps that I have owned like the SR71 and Pico).


----------



## estreeter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Rx made the rounds at a gathering we had at Tyrion's home this weekend and 3 of 4 folks that tried it were impressed. _

 

jp11801, did you get any feedback from the person who was *not* impressed ? I'm always keen to hear both sides of the story. 

 Tks,

 estreeter


----------



## jp11801

he thought the biggest difference the amp made was enlargement of soundstage and bass response. While he thought it was an improvement over the amp he was listening to he did not think it that wide a margin to make him change. He was listening through universals but I forget which ones.


----------



## shigzeo

well, if i were to sit down and assess if an amp is really needed (for any normal headphone), I would probably say no, it isn't, but... if bass response is better along with soundstage, those are the two most notable things an amp does - I would opt for that if my money said I really needed it.

 and... I have!


----------



## Little Bob

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Little Bob it is tough for me to say what the differences will be between the Rx and the SR71a. All I can say is I owned the SR71 and I thought it was better than the SR71a and to date the Rx is my favorite portable amp (over past amps that I have owned like the SR71 and Pico)._

 

Thanks - when you say it was better, how so?


----------



## Rico67

For me, it's the Best portable amp to drive GS 1000.
 Sound is ful, dynamic, detail and alive, musicians are in your head.
 Pleasure,that's all for me.


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Little Bob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks - when you say it was better, how so?_

 

tough to say because I spent time with the 71A at meets only but my impression is the Rx is more open and has greater dynamics. I tend to like a wide open sound, fast leading edge and wide but well defined soundstage but your tastes and opinion may vary depending on what you value in sound reproduction.


----------



## Little Bob

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_tough to say because I spent time with the 71A at meets only but my impression is the Rx is more open and has greater dynamics. I tend to like a wide open sound, fast leading edge and wide but well defined soundstage but your tastes and opinion may vary depending on what you value in sound reproduction._

 

Thanks again - sounds interesting.


----------



## che15

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cn11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As I get some hours on this amp, I'm hearing a definite widening of the soundstage, and everything is getting more transparent regarding instrument separation and placement within the stage. It's just getting better and better, and I love listening all day with this amp as I work._

 

simple question shadow , rx or ttvj slim. I do not have any iems just low impendence full and portable headphones. px 100 ath m50 and ath ad700.


----------



## hockeyb213

I think he will tell you the Rx


----------



## Rico67

Che15
 RX is the best choice for full headphone and shadow for portable as PX100.
 Just personal taste ( i owne RX and Shadow)


----------



## cn11

Yes, the Rx for bigger phones over the Shadow. I have no knowledge regarding the TTVJ slim, but it does seem to be a trend making slim amps these days. There's also the Pico Slim which is just about due for release. I'd suggest reading up on the specs for the Pico & TTVJ slim amps, and compare to the Shadow and Rx. As far as I know, the Rx is the only Class A of the lot.

 I'll probably pick up the Pico Slim once it comes out and compare to the Rx and Shadow, and wind up selling the portable I like least. I think the Rx will wind up staying as my amp for use at work, since I can use closed headphones at my desk. I would think the Pico Slim will have a hard time matching the dynamics of this powerful beauty, but that's just speculation at this point.


----------



## che15

I did not mention that I have the shadow already . Is the rx that good that it would be a good thing for mr to return the shadow? I for sure want to get the best sound quality I can get for less than 400 dollars. Has anyone listened to the musical fid v-can? Like I said my headphones are full size , but low impendence.


----------



## cn11

I guess if you had to choose one over the other for pure SQ, then yes, I would pick the Rx over the Shadow. It's really something. I'm not selling off the Rx for a long time, until something else truly revolutionary comes along. Once I try out the Pico Slim, I'll probably then choose between that and the Shadow for my portable. But the Rx is staying regardless as my amp for listening at home or work (it is easily small enough to stow in my backpack each day going to and from work).


----------



## hockeyb213

I am excited to get mine as well and also if anyone decides to crack their amp open to change the internal gain switch take pictures and post em up on here


----------



## FreeBlues

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *che15* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I did not mention that I have the shadow already . Is the rx that good that it would be a good thing for mr to return the shadow? I for sure want to get the best sound quality I can get for less than 400 dollars. Has anyone listened to the musical fid v-can? Like I said my headphones are full size , but low impendence._

 

Lots of good things said here about the Rx. For me, I preferred my P-51 over the Rx (paired with Ue11's). What I've read about the Shadow makes me think it might even be slightly better the the P-51. Both the Rx and Shadow appear to be great products, saying one is "better" will likely come down to associated gear and personal tastes. You might want to get an Rx in house and try them both before you return your Shadow.


----------



## musicmaker

I now have a Rx in my possession and have been comparing it with the iQube (v1) last couple of days. My Rx has about 150 hours or so on it so fully burnt in. Headphones are Senn HD25, my source is a Pico DAC and cables are all Jena DIY. So here are my initial impressions. 

 The the Rx is a very nice amp, cosmetically and sonically. I was also surprised how close the Rx and iQube sound, so my brief notes below are not night and day differences but certainly there.

 I thought both amps had good and almost equal soundstage. Nicely open and spacious. The iQube is known for its neutrality and I was surprised by how neutral the Rx was. I didn't really hear a house sound, which is a good thing. Wide open window to music on both amps. Great job here as there aren't too many portable amps in the same league as the iQube with regards to neutrality.

 While the Rx has a crisp and clean treble reproduction it lacked the extension the iQube has. I also felt the Rx's treble at times sounded slightly metallic in comparison. iQube wins in this area.

 Midrange was about the same. Both have a very transparent midrange reproduction. I couldn't really pick one over the other. 

 Bass was interesting. While the Rx has more bass presence than the iQube, the iQube had deeper bass extension. While you may initially feel the Rx has "better" bass, its because its more emphasized. I cant pick a winner in this area. On some music, I appreciated the added bass emphasis the Rx gave me but in certain cases I preferred the iQube.

 So in summary, I still prefer the iQube over the Rx in my setup.

 P.S: I purchased the Rx from another head-fier for this review and my job's done, so if anyone wants to purchase a like new Rx, PM me.


----------



## hockeyb213

Doesn't seem you have iem's to use for your comparison....


----------



## musicmaker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hockeyb213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Doesn't seem you have iem's to use for your comparison...._

 

Nope, I sold my triple.fis as I use my HD25 for portable use.


----------



## che15

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FreeBlues* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Lots of good things said here about the Rx. For me, I preferred my P-51 over the Rx (paired with Ue11's). What I've read about the Shadow makes me think it might even be slightly better the the P-51. Both the Rx and Shadow appear to be great products, saying one is "better" will likely come down to associated gear and personal tastes. You might want to get an Rx in house and try them both before you return your Shadow._

 

Thank you very much for all the help guys.


----------



## hkimo

I am lucky listen to RX Today.
 For me, Use A7 or IMOD 4G with silver 3.5 to 3.5 is too cold.
 It upper the frequency of IEMS.

 SO, I found every sound is to sharp for me.
 This might not one of my test.


----------



## hockeyb213

In my rig it is immediately noticeably better then my shadow straight out of the box!


----------



## zatara

I like that the RX is close to the size of my classic and touch. I always felt that 
 the P-51 was a lump on the back of them.

 Mine is still burning in but the 160g iPod classic -> ALO SXC LOD -> RX -> HD650 cardas combo is really sounding great. I could not stop listening to Pat Metheny's We Live Here last night.


----------



## VicAjax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *zatara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I like that the RX is close to the size of my classic and touch. I always felt that 
 the P-51 was a lump on the back of them.

 Mine is still burning in but the 160g iPod classic -> ALO SXC LOD -> RX -> HD650 cardas combo is really sounding great. I could not stop listening to Pat Metheny's We Live Here last night._

 

did you get rid of your Mustang?


----------



## FreeBlues

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hockeyb213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In my rig it is immediately noticeably better then my shadow straight out of the box!_

 

Interesting! Can you provide some details? I found I liked my P-51 more than the Rx, better bass, trebles not so harsh.


----------



## VicAjax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hockeyb213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In my rig it is immediately noticeably better then my shadow straight out of the box!_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FreeBlues* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Interesting! Can you provide some details? I found I liked my P-51 more than the Rx, better bass, trebles not so harsh._

 

i want to know too. what cans are you both using? 

 i'm on the verge of purchasing a Shadow, having vacillated from purchasing an Rx. i'll be using it pretty much exclusively with my IEMs (UM3X), and figured the Shadow was designed specifically for them, whereas the Rx is more of an all purpose amp. hiss is my concern with the latter.


----------



## zatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *VicAjax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_did you get rid of your Mustang?_

 

Not yet I am hoping to do a comparison as soon as my RX is burned in.


----------



## hockeyb213

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *VicAjax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i want to know too. what cans are you both using? 

 i'm on the verge of purchasing a Shadow, having vacillated from purchasing an Rx. i'll be using it pretty much exclusively with my IEMs (UM3X), and figured the Shadow was designed specifically for them, whereas the Rx is more of an all purpose amp. hiss is my concern with the latter._

 

Jh-13's as stated in my rig. Honestly dude the hiss is not an issue at all and to be honest I would be very hard pressed to recommend the shadow considering I like the Rx more straight out of the box which is incredible and it is also a few bucks cheaper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Btw I own both if I didn't make that clear.


----------



## Rico67

After burning time, RX get more smooth and less "agessive" with same great details and deep sound.
 i prefer use it with my full headphone.


----------



## FreeBlues

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *VicAjax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i want to know too. what cans are you both using? 

 i'm on the verge of purchasing a Shadow, having vacillated from purchasing an Rx. i'll be using it pretty much exclusively with my IEMs (UM3X), and figured the Shadow was designed specifically for them, whereas the Rx is more of an all purpose amp. hiss is my concern with the latter._

 

I'm using UE-11's. Hiss on either amp is non-existent.

 Note, I've never heard the Shadow, but did do some extensive comparisons between the Rx and my P-51. (I had maybe 150 hours on the Rx. Ken at ALO said 100 hours should have fully burned the Rx. Maybe it gets better over 150 hours, can't say.) I sold the Rx and kept the P-51.


----------



## VicAjax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *zatara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not yet I am hoping to do a comparison as soon as my RX is burned in._

 

looking forward to it. what cans?

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hockeyb213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Jh-13's as stated in my rig. Honestly dude the hiss is not an issue at all and to be honest I would be very hard pressed to recommend the shadow considering I like the Rx more straight out of the box which is incredible and it is also a few bucks cheaper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Btw I own both if I didn't make that clear._

 

well, once you hit the $350 mark... what's another $50 give or take? also, the second batch of Rx is already sold out, and my upgradeitis is a potentially lethal strain, so i don't know if i can afford to wait.

 i (and others i'm sure) would love to hear your thoughts on how the two compare. unless you've written about that already and i missed it, in which case... could you point me there?


----------



## hockeyb213

Nah I haven't written about it yet. But on my rig which is a 80 gig imod > picollino lod > alo vcap dock > picollino mini-mini > rx/shadow >picollino jh-13 cable> jh-13's I think the difference may be worth the wait. Honestly I think the best thing to do is buy both to get a feel and sell off the one you don't like as much. But I will be sure to do a write up. But as it stands right now the Rx is doing better in my rig which does help with the theory of "is the Rx quite possibly the perfect jh-13 amp" idea.


----------



## zatara

I am using HD650's, Ultrasone HFI-650 , Westone 3 and ER4p's.


----------



## Bolardito

The RX is very very good..but man the Lisa III stills reigns as the king of portable amps for me. The difference is quite evident but I only have 20 hours or so with the Rx but we'll see..


----------



## Rico67

I hadn't heard the Lisa 3, but if it's better than RX it's a great amp.
 After more 100 hours with RX, sound get more smooth (less agressive) but with the dynamic, open sound stage and details than at firt listening sessions.
 Try your rx after some burning hours and give us your opinion.
 Thank you.


----------



## Bolardito

The Lisa III is something truly special but is like 4 times the size of the RX so I guess is not a fair comparison. The RX is sounding better every time, I'm not burning it just using it all day long, so I expect it will take some time to put it some hours. Now my Tomahawk is gaining dust close to the trash bin


----------



## shigzeo

Don't throw it away, ease it out of your life with a sale if you want. I hope my review of the ALO Rx will help some people with their decisions.


----------



## trentino

Anyone tried Alo RX with SE530's or TF10's?


----------



## lootbag

Going to purchase my first portable amp and narrowed it down to the Rx, P51 Mustang or Pico.
*
 Anyone have opinions on how this amp will pair with Grade SR80s and ATH-ESW9s?*

 Source is iPod 5.5


 Thanks!


----------



## Red Jacket Mike

Well, I just got my ALO Rx today; I bought the bundle with the triple pipe LOD and the straps. I have an iPod Classic 160GB (latest model) and my music library is all Apple Lossless.

 After unpacking the amp, I noticed the straps weren't in the box; I've emailed Ken to send them along. I plugged the charger in, and after a few minutes, the blue light went from solid to flashing. The instructions say that the light should go out when fully charged, but I think this one is solid while charging and flashes when fully charged.

 This is the first time I've used any kind of LOD or external amp with my iPod. My two current sets of earphones are the TripleFI 10s, and a 5-year old pair of Future Sonics EM3s. (My ear impressions are in Florida now, though, and I'm expecting a new pair of JH13s in a week or so.)

 I do a lot of winter walking in very cold weather, with a hat (toque) pulled down over my ears, so the Triple Fi 10s are not wearable. (I find them a little mid-bass boomy, anyway, with not much in the way of good mids or highs). I generally just plug the EM3s into the iPods HO, and then go. The EM3s aren't perfect, but they give me balanced sound and a perfect seal every time. 

 So this afternoon, I plugged in the LOD and the Rx, and the EM3s, and headed out. I just let the iPod shuffle, and briskly walked 3.5 miles in 12 degree temperatures. Turned it up just loud enough to not hear my boots crunching in the snow. I like the way the RX volume control works.

 Listening with the amp is a huge difference. Much wider, more spacious soundstage. Bass is clean and deep, without the midbass mud. I listen to a lot of classic rock, from the days when imperfect vocals were covered with reverb and delay, rather than autotune. (Yes, ELP, King Crimson, Little Feat, etc.) 

 I'm 57 years old, and I'm sure my hearing has degraded with my age, but the Rx has given me a little extra boost of airy highs. I can't wait to go again tomorrow. (and next month, if the theories about burn-in improvements can be believed . . .) 

 I've ordered the iPod Classic HippoCase to house these components; today I kept the iPod in its rubbery Speck case, put the amp in the mini-burlap looking bag that came with it, rubber banded the two together, and stuffed them in a front pocket. Brisk walking didn't jar the power switch or the volume control on the Rx, and the LOD seems quite flexible and sturdy. Should be even more secure in a proper case. 

 My reasons for investing close to 2K in a portable rig are probably different than many on these forums. I have always appreciated well recorded music and great gear to reproduce it; but in addition, my walking regimen, which is fueled by music, has, in the last year, helped me to lose 40 pounds and 58 cholesterol points, as well as putting my blood pressure comfortably down into the normal range.

 The JH13s will hopefully add another dimension to all this; I can't wait to see how they will work with my existing gear. An addictive hobby, to be sure, but so far with quite a few great results, in more ways than one.


----------



## cn11

Hey Mike-
 Welcome to HF, and congrats on the Rx purchase. It's a real powerhouse of an amp. I look forward to your further impressions once it's burned in more. I found the same characteristics with mine, but not to such a huge extent as you since I'm using the Sony X Walkman, which has a great built-in digital amp. But it definitely adds in the areas you mentioned... more taut bass, wider soundstage (this is the biggest difference), and more treble extension and sparkle. It's certainly worth it to me, despite what I'd quantify as around 15-20% in gains, since just about all my listening time is spent sitting at my desk during work hours where I can really focus on the sound improvements. 

 Kudos to portable audio assisting you in losing weight and lowering your cholesterol! I guess the phrase 'sorry about your wallet' doesn't apply to you, considering how medical costs can impact finances. Well, I guess the JH13's will hurt a bit anyway though. Please post about the synergy with them paired with the Rx. 

 Good listening.


----------



## yossi126

Does the Rx work with a charger other than the one supplied? I just have the wrong adapter.


----------



## tolkencatholic

Anyone know if they RX is good with powering the Sennheiser HD 600 or 650?


----------



## Young Spade

Quote: 





tolkencatholic said:


> Anyone know if they RX is good with powering the Sennheiser HD 600 or 650?


 

 I can't comment directly but I think it does an adequate job of driving my K702s. Of course they could sound better but from a T51LO to Rx to 702s I love the sound I'm getting.


----------



## Young Spade

Just to chime in, I love the ALO Rx. Best amp I've ever used. Very powerful, clean, and provides a neutral, powerful sound to my setup.


----------



## thread

Yeah... As much as I love my SR-71A and Shadow, I almost always just use the Rx. They were all over CanJam this year, too, heh.


----------

